# Ein herzliches Servus an Alle!



## Gothica (30 Okt. 2012)

Bin eben neu, von Wien hierher eingeflogen worden, da mir gesagt wurde, daß hier weibliche Unterstützung dringend benötigt wird. 

lg


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Okt. 2012)

Servus, hast du auch ordentlich Palatschinken, Kaiserschmarrn und Almdudler dabei? 



Willkommen auf dem Besten Board der Welt​


----------



## Gothica (30 Okt. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Servus, hast du auch ordentlich Palatschinken, Kaiserschmarrn und Almdudler dabei?


Ja klar, auch Sacher Torte - nur mit dem Getränk gibts Probleme, hab nur Red Bull dabei. 

lg


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2012)

willkommen


----------



## General (30 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB und weibliche User sind hier sehr gerne gesehen


----------



## Death Row (30 Okt. 2012)

Oh hallo wie geht's denn so?


----------



## Gothica (30 Okt. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Oh hallo wie geht's denn so?


Servus - Hallo und :thx: der Nachfrage! 

Nun, abgesehen davon, daß mir vom vielen Lesen hier schon die Augen wie einem Gecko raushängen, gehts eigentlich ganz gut. 

lg


----------



## Infinity (30 Okt. 2012)

Herzlich willkommen. Ich hoffe, du wirst dich hier wohlfühlen.


----------



## Gothica (30 Okt. 2012)

Infinity schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen. Ich hoffe, du wirst dich hier wohlfühlen.


Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung :thumbup: und ja, bei all diesen netten Leuten hier muß man sich ja wohl fühlen. Und mein Bettchen habe ich hier auch schon aufgeschlagen, snoopy1 also richtig kuschelig hier. 

lg


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Okt. 2012)

Gothica schrieb:


> Servus - Hallo und :thx: der Nachfrage!
> 
> Nun, abgesehen davon, daß mir vom vielen Lesen hier schon die Augen wie einem Gecko raushängen, gehts eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> lg



Wieso lesen?? Ich guck nur nach Bildern 

Netter Name übrigens, Musikgeschmack entsprechend?


----------



## Gothica (30 Okt. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Wieso lesen?? Ich guck nur nach Bildern
> 
> Netter Name übrigens, Musikgeschmack entsprechend?


Ach deswegen liest man von dir hier nichts  lol9

:thx: Ja, Gothicrock, Gothicbekleidung und die Einrichtung in meinem bescheidenem Heim ist natürlich auch dementsprechend eingerichtet.

lg :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (30 Okt. 2012)

Und sonst? Hier wegen der Damen oder auch der Herren?


----------



## Gothica (30 Okt. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Und sonst? Hier wegen der Damen oder auch der Herren?


Ach, Herren findet man doch ohnehin an jeder Straßenecke. :drip:
Nein, Spaß beiseite - sowohl als auch.

lg


----------



## Sachse (30 Okt. 2012)

Gothica schrieb:


> :thx: Ja, Gothicrock, Gothicbekleidung und die Einrichtung in meinem bescheidenem Heim ist natürlich auch dementsprechend eingerichtet.
> 
> lg :thumbup:



welcome on board

der Musikgeschmack ist schon mal ganz gut


----------



## Gothica (3 Nov. 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> welcome on board
> 
> der Musikgeschmack ist schon mal ganz gut


Thank you ! *kiss*

Na toll und die Bekleidung nicht?  

:WOW: Ich bin im falschen Forum. 

lg


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

Zur Bekleidung kann man erst was sagen wenn man was davon sieht ...... ^^


----------



## Gothica (3 Nov. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Zur Bekleidung kann man erst was sagen wenn man was davon sieht ...... ^^


Ausnahmsweise - aber das kostet was. 

2006: (im Vordergrund)





2009 :





2010 : ( links) 






lg


----------



## TobiasB (3 Nov. 2012)

Gothica schrieb:


> Bin eben neu, von Wien hierher eingeflogen worden, da mir gesagt wurde, daß hier weibliche Unterstützung dringend benötigt wird.
> 
> lg



naja wir müssen dann aber anstehen...



> Ausnahmsweise - aber das kostet was


. 

Ja deinen Rauswurf solche Damen kenn ich da wirds dann schnell kostenpflichtig...


----------



## eis (3 Nov. 2012)

Da sag ich doch mal danke für die "Bildchen" und natürlich viel Spaß hier.


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2012)

Oh na hoppla! 
Da danke ich! =)


----------



## Gothica (3 Nov. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Oh na hoppla!
> Da danke ich! =)


Bitte gerne!

Und *@eis* - ich bin zwar Österreicherin, aber seit Jahren schon leidenschaftlicher Fan vom BVB 09.  Dortmund ist einfach Spitze, nur manchmal gibt es eben mit meinem Onkel kleine Streitigkeiten, welcher ja in München wohnt und natürlich FC Bayern Fan ist. 

lg :thumbup:


----------

